# BIRMINGHAM, UK: Pigeon in garden can't fly



## Darren (Nov 30, 2011)

Birmingham B8 England. Pigeon discovered in garden, unable to fly, wing appears injured. Have given pigeon bread, he doesn't seem in any great distress thankfully but definitely cannot fly. I have placed in a box with a cover in outside garden and put bread in. Hoping a pigeon lover can come and collect him, I believe he could make a full recovery as can walk around garden quite ok. Just canot fly. Contact Darren 07855622961


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Just to update on this thread.

Have spoken to Darren and he's already been in touch with a sanctuary that advised he take the bird to a vet which he has done.

Janet


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

That's good to know, thank you Janet! Hope the pigeon can make a full recovery!

Thank you for looking after him, Darren, and for looking for help!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Teresa,

Just thought I'd just tell you that Darren had sorted this problem out by the time I called him. However, he had been put in touch with a sanctuary in Birmingham by someone....and guess where it was, no other than Wythall Animal Sanctuary that Ray and Pat called to get help for Tufty.
This time the response was positive and they did say he could take the pigeon to them but as it was nowhere near him they suggested going to a vet.
So he got a much better response than they did I'm glad to say.

Ray and Pat had another emergency a short while ago when Pat saw a Sparrow Hawk get a pigeon in her garden. She acted quickly but it was quite badly injured and she called me for advice. She cared for it overnight but it needed some professional help so we decided to try the other rescue in Wythall.
It's been marvellous and have treated the pigeon and it's doing well, (Pat keeps in close contact with them just to be sure!). Hopefully it will be able to go back and rejoin their flock very soon.
So that's helped restore their faith in rescue centres after such a shocking experience before.

Just thought you'd be interested to know as you did so much to help them.

Janet


----------

